# Kaley Cuoco - Big Bang Theory S07E11 *** pinker BH *** [17x]



## dante_23 (22 März 2014)




----------



## Sachse (22 März 2014)

kriegt der arme Sheldon aber nen Schock


----------



## Death Row (22 März 2014)

Sachse schrieb:


> kriegt der arme Sheldon aber nen Schock



Dem Schauspieler dürfte es egal sein 

Danke!


----------



## MetalFan (22 März 2014)

Die Szene hat mich überrascht! :crazy:

Zu herrlich: P: "Nimm mich einfach!" S: "Ich nehme dich nirgendwo hin mit bevor du dir nicht etwas anziehst!" rofl3


----------



## Sachse (22 März 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Dem Schauspieler dürfte es egal sein



Jim ist schwul, darum ist im das auch sicherlich egal


----------



## dante_23 (22 März 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Zu herrlich: P: "Nimm mich einfach!" S: "Ich nehme dich nirgendwo hin mit bevor du dir nicht etwas anziehst!" rofl3



ging mir genauso, genial 

was ich mich auch bei der szene gefragt habe: hat sie da eventuell nachhelfen lassen, oder gut gepusht?? hm...


----------



## kienzer (22 März 2014)

:thx: für kaley


----------



## kienzer (22 März 2014)

dante_23 schrieb:


> ging mir genauso, genial
> 
> was ich mich auch bei der szene gefragt habe: hat sie da eventuell nachhelfen lassen, oder gut gepusht?? hm...



die sind bestimmt echt......


----------



## lolli123 (22 März 2014)

haha war echt ne lustige szene


----------



## el_duderino (22 März 2014)

Die Szene war doch wohl mehr als nur lustig.


----------



## Duant (22 März 2014)

ich nehme mal an gepusht, aber was für ein doofer moment, um schwul zu sein 

tolle serie, toller body :thumbup:


----------



## clipperton1 (22 März 2014)

Wahnsinns Frau.


----------



## Suicide King (22 März 2014)

Der Hammer war das.
Danke für die caps.


----------



## Rolli (23 März 2014)

:thx: schön


----------



## Flash-Stgt (25 März 2014)

penny, penny, penny, penny. danke dir


----------



## Sethos I (25 März 2014)

kann ich mich nicht dran sattsehen..........DANKE


----------



## DerFuchs (29 März 2014)

grandios :thx:


----------



## tollman88 (29 März 2014)

Immer wieder ein guter Grund, TBBT zu schauen :thx:


----------



## th41 (3 Apr. 2014)

Die Episode war einfach klasse. Kaley wird von Jahr zu Jahr hübscher


----------



## hazzarad (4 Apr. 2014)

dante_23 schrieb:


> ging mir genauso, genial
> 
> was ich mich auch bei der szene gefragt habe: hat sie da eventuell nachhelfen lassen, oder gut gepusht?? hm...



Laut Foxnews mit 18 nachhelfen lassen. Nicht das es an der Frau was ändert, war auch vorher zu 8 Simple Rules Zeiten schon spitze 

Sheldon ist einfach der beste mit seinen trockenen Sprüchen rofl3


----------



## katzen3 (5 Apr. 2014)

danke für die tollen bilder


----------

